# Mom comes out of 'hiding' to speak out on son's rare XXYY chromosome disorder



## irishpete (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.lohud.com/article/20120217/NEWS03/302170053/Thiells-mom-comes-out-hiding-speak-out-son-s-rare-XXYY-chromosome-disorder?odyssey=volunteer

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

